# Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken über die Temperatur eines Kunst- oder auch Naturköders gemacht?

Mit Ködern die kälter als die Umgebungstemperatur sind haben viele denke ich schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht. z.B. Gefrorene Köderfische oder gefrorener Mais usw. Signifikant besser, dürfte man damit meiner Meinung nach wohl nicht fangen.

Aber wie siehts andersrum aus? Wenn der Köder wärmer ist, als die Umgebungstemperatur? 

Bewerkstelligen ließe sich das vielleicht so ähnlich wie bei diesen "Handwärmern" bei denen man ein Metallplättchen knicken muss. (siehe Anhang). 

Was denkt ihr? Kann die Temperatur die Attraktivität des Köders für den Fisch in irgendeiner Form beeinflussen?

Gibt es in irgendeinem Angelbereich da vielleicht schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Eichelfritte (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Meinst du nicht, das der Köder so schnell wieder abkühlt, das der Effekt gleich null ist?


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Witzige Frage, die sich meines Wissens noch niemand gestellt hat.

Glaube aber nicht, dass dies eine Rolle spielt, denn die Kaltblüter fressen auch nahezu nur Kaltblüter oder anderes Gedöns, welches auch nicht anders temperiert ist als die Umgebungstemperatur.

Glaube auch nicht, dass Hechte beispielsweise Mäuse oder Küken deswegen (bevorzugt?) fressen, weil dies warmblütige Tiere sind. Hätte auch wohl keinen besonderen Energie-/Ernährungsgewinn oder irre ich damit?

Außerdem ist's schwierig machbar, das Wasser gleicht jede Temperatur sehr schnell an.

Aber bin gespannt auf weitere Meinungen.

Und Franzl: experimentier damit, fang wie blöd, schreib drüber und werde der neue Stern auf dem Anglercatwalk. |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Die Heatpacks bleiben bis zu 12Std richtig heiß (gute quali),ich verschick damit im Winter Krebse..etc.also damit das Wasser im beutel warm bleibt.Würde man die Heatpacks direkt ans Wasser (beutel) legen,kann sich das Wasser bis auf 35grad erwärmen,darum legt man Zeitung dazwischen.

Sie halten ca.1liter Wasser bis zu 48Std Warm ca.20grad,natürlich gut verpackt.

Wie lange die unter Wasser aushalten muss man testen.

Und ob Zander Hecht Wels....auf Wärme reagieren berichtet uns der Franz dann.....



#h


----------



## Eichelfritte (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Also ich hatte das jetzt so verstanden, das der die Köder damit erwärmen will und die dann ohne die heatpacks ins Wasser schmeißen will. Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Es ist eine theoretische Überlegung. 
In der Praxis denke ich da z.B. an einen Gufi dessen Körper z.T. aus irgendsoeinem System besteht. Knicken.. Köder wird warm. Bleibt das über Zeitraum x. Daheim kurz aufkochen, und dann wiederverwendbar. 

Aber der technische Hintergrund ist ja erstmal nicht so wichtig - irgendwie geht sowas ganz sicher. 

Entscheidender ist die Frage - bringts was?


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Entscheidender ist die Frage - bringts was?


Mein Ansatz bei der theoretischen Frage: 
Nein, denn der Fisch verfügt über keinen Sinn um die Temperatur des Beutestücks zu erfassen.
Geruch, Geschmack, optische Reize bis in den UV-Bereich, Bewegungen, Geräusche, elektr. Signale,... alles wird aufgenommen. 
Aber Temperatur? 
Nee!
Oder?


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Viele tiere können Wärme sehen (Wärmebild),bis jetzt hat noch keiner fische darauf getestet,ich kann mir aber vorstellen das der ein oder andere fisch das auch kann.

Franz du gehst doch ab und zu auf Waller,schieb der Brasse nen Heatpack rein,und warte ab ob es mehr bisse einbringt wie sonst,oder bau dir halt mal nen Gummifisch mit so einen Metalldingenswarmmachteil,und pflüg das teil durchs Wasser.

Entweder es knallt dann doppelt sogut oder halt nicht.


#h


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



gründler schrieb:


> Viele tiere können Wärme sehen (Wärmebild),bis jetzt hat noch keiner fische darauf getestet,ich kann mir aber vorstellen das der ein oder andere fisch das auch kann.


Glaube ich eher nicht. In deren Umgebung ist alles gleich warm oder kalt, inkl. der Nahrung.
Sinn würde ein solcher Sinn nur machen, wenn ein Räuber auf "warme" Beute spezialisiert ist.


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> _...Entscheidender ist die Frage - bringts was?_


 

---- eher NÖ ----

...aber guter versuch, schelm du :m


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Glaube ich eher nicht. In deren Umgebung ist alles gleich warm oder kalt, inkl. der Nahrung.
> Sinn würde ein solcher Sinn nur machen, wenn ein Räuber auf "warme" Beute spezialisiert ist.


 
Ja zb. Waller fressen öfter Wasservögel Ratten...usw.,also könnte es möglich sein das sie die Wärme der tiere wahrnehmen,auch wenn immer wieder gesagt wird es sind die Geräusche und Schallwellen...könnte aber auch die Wärme sein,wer weiß dat schon.


#h


----------



## Colophonius (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Ich schätze mal, sollte es was bringen ist der Effekt eher gering und der Aufwand, etwas unter Wasser warm zu halten, ist ziemlich groß. Also wirklich nur eine Frage für die Theorie und für uns (es sei denn wir haben hier wirkliche Experten auf dem Gebiet) unlösbar...


----------



## Knispel (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die "Vorboillizeit" . Wenn wir Gewaltwürfe mit Kartoffeln durchführen wollten zogen wir sie auf, frohren sie mit Haken ein und transportierten sie in Termobehälter mit ans Wasser. Ausgeworfen tauten sie auf und fingen. Manchmal bissen aber die Fische auch schon auf nicht ganz aufgetaute - denn hatten sie eben Glück ( Haarmethode kannten wir noch nicht ) - aber wie gesagt, sie bissen auch auf kältere Köder.


----------



## cafabu (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Moinsen,
ich drehe den Spieß mal um:
Wenn es technisch realisierbar wäre, es Sinn, oder auch nicht, machen würde, hätte uns die Angelindustrie so etwas schon lange verkauft.
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Ich halte alles für möglich - wenn Fische auf elendrosane Gummteile beissen, warum nicht auch auf was wäremeres/kälteres.......


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Die Frage ist ja die Wahrnehmung, beginnt diese erst wenn der Köder im Maul ist hat der Fisch eh schon verlohren und es macht keinen Sinn. Kann er aufgrund der Temperatur den Köder schon vorher wahrnehmen könnte es ein Unterschied zu der anderen Beute aus machen die da so herum schwimmt. Wenn dieses besondere Augenmerk dann auch noch einen Vorteil für den Fisch/Angler hat könnte die Theorie aufgehen.

Ob ich allerdings solche Chemiegranaten in mein Gewässer schmeißen möchte steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Eigentlich ist mir da jeder abgerissene Bleikopf und Plastisch schon zu viel...


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Naja, Chemisch gesehen sind die Teile ja nicht wirklich bedenklich, da es nur eine Kochsalzlösung ist. Je nach Latentwärmespeicher (so heißen die Dinger) natürlich unterschiedlich zusammengesetzt. Aber du kannst dir z.B. aus Backpulver und Essig einfach selber einen Latentwärmespeicher basteln und das verzehren wir jeden Tag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Franz gehts ja aber - wenn ich richtig verstanden habe - nicht um die Praxis und deren Folgen.

Sondern ob das grundsätzlich überhaupt Sinn machen könnte (mal so rein in der Theorie)...

Ob und wie man Köder kalt/warm kriegt, wär ja schon der zweite Schritt...


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Meiner Meinung nein. Warum sollte ein Tier, dessen Futter nahezu immer seine Körpertemperatur hat, temperaturempfindliche Rezeptoren ausbilden und die dann auch noch plötzlich zur Futtersuche oder Jagd verwenden.

Wahrscheinlich will er nur warme Köder weils ihn langsam anfängt zu frieren und er will die Gummis in die Hosentasche stecken


----------



## smithie (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



seele schrieb:


> Warum sollte ein Tier, dessen Futter nahezu immer seine Körpertemperatur hat, temperaturempfindliche Rezeptoren ausbilden und die dann auch noch plötzlich zur Futtersuche oder Jagd verwenden.


Hm, warum sollte ein Karpfen einen neonfarbenen Boilie nehmen?

Die Frage ist: Kann ein Fisch Wärmeunterschiede feststellen?
Ja, warum sollten sich sonst Fische im Frühjahr in den wärmeren Bereichen aufhalten.

Die nächste Frage ist: spielt diese Fähigkeit beim Fressen eine Rolle?
Ich weiß es nicht. Wer will den Aquariumversuch starten?
Frisch gekochter/heißer Boilie vs. normale Murmel
oder 
warmgehaltener KöFi vs. normaler KöFi.
Da kannst aber auch eine Dr. Arbeit draus machen (oder es hat schon jemand gemacht und wir wissen es nicht ;-)   )

Dadurch dass die Wärmeleitung im Wasser bedeutend höher ist als an Luft ist das größte Problem, den Köder warm zu halten.
Das ist möglicherweise der Grund, warum sich noch kein Hersteller damit beschäftigt hat?!


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



smithie schrieb:


> Hm, warum sollte ein Karpfen einen neonfarbenen Boilie nehmen?




Weil ein Karpfen neugierig ist und visuelle Eindrücke auch sonst zur Nahrungssuche verwendet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Es könnte Sinn machen!

Besonders dann wenn der Köder seeehr warm ist, und zwar so warm, dass der Fisch nach dem fressen und einem Drill von ca. 2 Minuten und 22 Sekunden schon* gar* beim Angler ankommt.

















































Nur noch abknabbern und dann releasen......:l


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Bekannt ist, dass z.B. der Weisse Hai seine Körpertemperatur über die Umgebungstemperatur steigern kann, dies dient aber dazu, seine Leistungsfähigkeit zu erhöhen.
Hat also mit Wahrnehmung der Beute nix zu tun.

Man kennt das von Reptilien, die teilweise die Beute durch Infrarotstrahlung wahrnehmen.
http://work.popperschule.at/projekte/wahrnehmung/daten/index.php?id=177
Ein solches Sinnesorgan wird bei Fischen nicht zunächst mal nicht erwähnt,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knochenfische#Nervensystem_und_Sinnesorgane
habe aber auf die Schnelle einen Hinweis gefunden:
_Zitat: "__Infrarotstrahlung__ können einige __Süßwasserfische__ über die Augen wahrnehmen."_
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinnesorgan#Temperatur
Leider ohne weitere verweise/Quellenangaben.

Ich denke, dass nur über die Wahrnehmung von Wärmestrahlung ein Rückschluss auf mögliche Ködereffekte zu finden ist.
Vielleicht gräbt ja noch jemand was aus.


----------



## TwoBeerz (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Ich glaube der einzige Zweck den eine erhöhte Temperatur bei Ködern hat (es sei denn, Fische können die Temperatur doch irgendwie sehen) ist der, dass er intensiver riecht.

Bei Naturködern kann das ja noch Sinn machen, aber ob ein Gummifisch, der noch intensiver nach Gummi riecht, mehr fängt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. |supergri


----------



## smithie (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



seele schrieb:


> Weil ein Karpfen neugierig ist und visuelle Eindrücke auch sonst zur Nahrungssuche verwendet.


genau.
Und aus dem Grund würde er wohl das gleiche machen bei einem "temperierten" Köder - vorausgesetzt, er hat die Fähigkeiten, das zu registrieren. Womit wir wieder am Anfang wären.

Häd i, kannt i, dat i, war i...


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



smithie schrieb:


> genau.
> Und aus dem Grund würde er wohl das gleiche machen bei einem "temperierten" Köder - vorausgesetzt, er hat die Fähigkeiten, das zu registrieren. Womit wir wieder am Anfang wären.
> 
> Häd i, kannt i, dat i, war i...




Deshalb sage ich ja, ich denke nicht dass dieser Sinn bei heimischen Fischen ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## thomas72 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Hallo,
zum Thema gefrorener Köderfisch kann ich folgendes sagen.

An meinem Hausgewässer (Altarm mit ca. 0,5 ha) beobachtete ich seit geraumer Zeit einen großen Hecht beim Rauben.
Ich also los mit verschiedensten Kunstködern, aber kein einziger Biss (und das über Wochen).
Also entschloß ich mich vor 2 Wochen dem Hecht mit Köderfisch nachzustellen.
Ich zog ein Rotauge ca. 2 Tage vor dem Angeltermin aufs Stahlvorfach und fror ihn ein.
Am Angeltag selbst hab ich das Rotauge aus dem Gefrierfach raus, bin ans Wasser gefahren (ca. 2 Minuten), brachte diesen an meiner Posenrute an und warf den für mich interessanten Bereich an. Das Rotauge war zu diesem Zeitpunkt immer noch stocksteif gefroren. Da die Pose relativ ufernah stand, entschloß ich mich, den Köderfisch noch ein Stück ranzukurbeln.
Als ich die zweite Kurbelumdrehung machte, knallte der Hecht mit voller Wucht auf den Köderfisch und ich konnte ihn nach ca. 10 Min. Drill ohne Probleme landen.
Die Maße des Esox: 97 cm Länge und 12 Pfund Gewicht.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## smithie (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



seele schrieb:


> Deshalb sage ich ja, ich denke nicht dass dieser Sinn bei heimischen Fischen ausgeprägt ist.


Oder wir wissen es nicht.
Mit Köderfarben und Geschmacksrichtung zu experimentieren ist einfach. Einen Köder im Wasser warm zu halten nicht


----------



## Skrxnch (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Sowas ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf, im Ernst.
Bzw. natürlich nur zum Spass.

Das Ganze würde Sinn machen (außer im Sommer) wenn man den Angelplatz geringfügig erwärmen würde. Heizplatte von ca. 1 m2, Solar-oder Windkraft wäre natürlich Pflicht. (Oder leicht erwärmtes Wasser einleiten.)

Zum Spinnfischen bringts natürlich nix, macht auch nur am eigenen Gewässer oder Ufergrundstück Sinn da zu sperrig.

Und so schnell guckste nicht wie es verboten werden würde.
Man stelle sich nur vor: Bivies mit eigenem Windrad, bzw. Solarpaneels ähnlich Public-Viewing Bildschirmen|uhoh::q

Shakespeare hatte doch mal so ne kostenlose Zeitung ähnlich Anglerkurier. Da stand vor 30J. mal drin dass Fische auf hundertstel Grad Celsius Schwankungen reagieren und ich meine es war mit der Seitenlinie. Evtl. weiß es ja FoolishFarmer.#c#h.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

@Skronch
Ein erwärmter Futterplatz, genau daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. #6

Auf die ganze Temperaturgeschichte bin ich eigentlich gekommen, als ich Mais gefüttert habe, der vom kochen noch sehr warm war...


----------



## Kalunga (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Hmm interessante Fragestellung, allerdings nicht befriedigend zu beantworten!

Für mich gibt es einige Probleme, die einige andere hier auch schon angesprochen haben:

- Können Fische Wärme wahrnehmen?
-> Wenn ja: Wie nehmen Fische Wärme war? (Welches Organ? Infrarot?)
- Wie sensitiv sind Fische für Wärme? Reicht ein Temperaturunterschied von 5°C, 10°C oder benötigt es gar 20°C?
- Wie halte ich den Köder konstant auf Temperatur?
- Warum soll ein Fisch einen Köder annehmen, der so stark von der Umgebungstemperatur abweicht? 
und daraus folgend: - Sind wärmere Köder fängiger als isotherme (im Bezug auf die Umgebungstemp.)
- Lohnt sich der Energie-/Kostenaufwand?

Meiner Meinung nach also nicht realisierbar und ohne Erforschung der Grundlagen auch sinnlos...

Was mir dazu noch einfällt: Forellen haben einen Sinn für Magnetismus, ob man die Tiere da irgendwie beeinflussen könnte den Köder besser/schneller wahrzunehmen?


----------



## kati48268 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ein erwärmter Futterplatz, genau daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht.


Das ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema als die ursprüngliche _Köder_frage!

Und ja, es soll so schräge Typen geben, die angeln Friedfische im Frühjahr bevorzugt an flachen Stellen, auf die die Sonne möglichst lange scheint 

Wenn ich bedenke, wieviel Energie ich wohl aufwende, um mein 100L-Aquarium im Wohnzimmer auf Gourami-Temperatur zu halten, wünsche ich euch viel Freude bei der weiterentwicklung der Idee, wie man das künstlich in einer 3m tiefen Bucht des 70ha-Sees macht ...ohne einen Kraftwerkeinlauf zu haben. #t



Kalunga schrieb:


> Was mir dazu noch einfällt: Forellen haben einen Sinn für Magnetismus, ob man die Tiere da irgendwie beeinflussen könnte den Köder besser/schneller wahrzunehmen?


Und das wahrnehmen von magnetischen/elektrischen Signalen ist natürlich auch was anderes.


----------



## Skrxnch (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Kalunga schrieb:


> - Können Fische Wärme wahrnehmen?
> -> Wenn ja: Wie nehmen Fische Wärme war? (Welches Organ? Infrarot?)
> - Wie sensitiv sind Fische für Wärme? Reicht ein Temperaturunterschied von 5°C, 10°C oder benötigt es gar 20°C?
> 
> ...



Hab ich doch gesagt, im hunderstel Gradbereich. Das war ne wissenschaftliche Studie vor über 30 J.. Vermutlich in England.

Zum Energieaufwand: Klar, von daher ists ziemlich unrealistisch. Außer ich hab ne Scheune mit Solarmodulen am Weiher stehen und kann die Energie mal kurz abzwacken für so eine Spaßaktion.

Wie Kati48268 schon schrieb, der Energieaufwand ist nicht ohne. Während meiner CTA-Ausbildung hatten wir sowas in Fachrechnen und physikalische Chemie.
Aber das wäre was fürs Anglerlatein und sonstiges oders Bastelforum:q.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Versuchts doch mal so : Köfi fangen, aufschneiden und ausnehmen, Heatpack rein und wieder zunähen  Die Teile geben stundenlang Wärme ab....wird z. B. zum Transport von Reptilien verwendet. Glaube aber eigentlich nicht das man so bessere Erfolge erzielt.


----------



## Kalunga (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Skronch schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt, im hunderstel Gradbereich. Das war ne wissenschaftliche Studie vor über 30 J.. Vermutlich in England.
> 
> Zum Energieaufwand: Klar, von daher ists ziemlich unrealistisch. Außer ich hab ne Scheune mit Solarmodulen am Weiher stehen und kann die Energie mal kurz abzwacken für so eine Spaßaktion.
> 
> ...




Hast du die Quelle zu der Studie parat? Ich bezweifel stark, dass Fische mit Hilfe ihrer Seitenlinie Wärme registrieren können...Die Neuromaster (Einheiten des Seitenliniensystems) bestehen aus Haarsinneszellen, das sind Mechanorezeptoren, die wie der Name schon sagt auf einen mechanischen Reiz reagieren (Druck). Da Wärme aber nicht in Form von Druck abgesondert wird, dürfte das Seitenliniensystem keine Wärme registrieren.

Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Fische Photorezeptoren haben, die Infrarot wahrnehmen und so Rückschlüsse auf die Temperatur machen können...


----------



## Skrxnch (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Leider nein, ich hab zwar noch einige Anglerkuriere aus der Zeit, aber keines der Shakespeare Blätter wo das drinstand. Wird so vor 33J. gewesen sein als ich 14 war. Ich schrieb ja schon dass ich nicht sicher bin ob es die Seitenlinie war.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Kalunga schrieb:


> ...Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass Fische Photorezeptoren haben, die Infrarot wahrnehmen und so Rückschlüsse auf die Temperatur machen können...


Lorenzinische Ampullen?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektr..._Lorenzinischen_Ampullen_am_Beispiel_der_Haie


----------



## Kalunga (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lorenzinische Ampullen?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektr..._Lorenzinischen_Ampullen_am_Beispiel_der_Haie




Gut, wieder was gelernt 
Aber Lorenzinische Ampullen gibt es meines Wissens nach nur bei Haien und Rochen, also eher uninteressant für die Süßwasserfischerei! Vllt gibts ja bei den anderen Fischen homologe Organe...


----------



## thanatos (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

klar gibt warmes lockfutter seine wirkung schneller ab,aber warmer köder ?
könnte man ja mit piranjas probieren mögen sie ein warmes steak lieber
als eins aus dem kühlschrank


----------



## kati48268 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Kalunga schrieb:


> Gut, wieder was gelernt
> Aber Lorenzinische Ampullen gibt es meines Wissens nach nur bei Haien und Rochen, ...


Das wusste ich wiederum so nicht. Hatte auf die Schnelle aber keine andere Info gefunden.
keine Ahnung, wie, bzw. mit welchem Organ "normale" Fische Temperatur wahrnehmen. #c


----------



## kleinerWelli (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

very interesting dieser thread hier!


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Es ist meiner Meinung nach absolut unsinnig, dass die Evolution unsere Fische mit Infrarotsensoren ausgestattet hat, da IR unter Wasser extrem schnell absorbiert wird. Ein  Köder wird also unter wasser nur wenige Millimeter weit warm "leuchten".

Die Nahrung der Fische hat ja i.d.R. Wassertemperatur (außer Vögeln und Säugetieren).

Ich denke nicht, dass es irgend einen Anreitz für den Fisch hat, den warmen Köder länger im Maul zu halten?!?


Irgendwelche Versucht mit Heatpacks im Köfi, gehts noch?? Wie wäre es mit einem Stapel kurzgeschlossener Batterien oder abklimmender Brennelemente?


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Versucht mit Heatpacks im Köfi, gehts noch??


 

Na klar gehts noch,die meisten Heatp. arbeiten mit Kochsalz,und solange tausende Gummis Bleie...etc.jeden tag versenkt werden,bin ich mir mit nen bißchen Kochsalz keiner schuld bewußt.

#h


----------



## smithie (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es irgend einen Anreitz für den Fisch hat, den warmen Köder länger im Maul zu halten?!?


Ich würde vermuten, dass es weniger um das länger im Maul behalten ist, sondern darum, dass er evt. schneller gefunden wird und der Fisch neugierig ist.

Wir werden es so auf die Schnelle nicht rausfinden ;-)


----------



## Mikey3110 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Oarrr... Jetzt wird die Evolution der Fische vorangetrieben...
Warmes essen... So fing´s bei den Menschen auch an...|rolleyes


Hat ein Fisch denn keine Wärmerezeptoren?
Eigentlich sollte ein Kaltblüter solche doch haben oder?
Einige Reptilien legen sich ja auch nicht in die Sonne um braun zu werden...
Denke schon, dass ein Fisch Wärme empfinden kann...
Er schwimmt ja nicht durch´s Wasser bis er einen Platz gefunden hat, an dem er merkt "Oh... hier verbauche ich weniger Energie... Muss wohl wärmer sein an dieser Stelle"

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass solch ein Köder funktionieren könnte...

754 981 verschiedene Köder, Führungstechniken, Lauftiefen, Farbvariationen und Immitationen gibt es bereits.

Es gibt Fische, die jagen ein glitzerndes Stück Knete, welches auch noch total künstlich riecht...|kopfkrat

Die anderen jagen einen Haufen Schrott, der blinkt,glitzert und Druckwellen macht...|kopfkrat

Noch andere jagen nach Plastik stinkende Fische mit klappernden Metallkugeln im Bauch... |kopfkrat

Alles was heute auf dem Markt ist, wurde irgendwann mal ausprobiert und jetzt wo´s funktioniert gibt´s natürlich logische Erklärungen, warum jener Köder so gut fängt und sich durchgesetzt hat...
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Köder-Pioniere vorher wussten ob´s klappt oder nicht...

Den Ansatz finde ich auf jeden Fall super!


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Diverse Lebensformen verfügen über Wärmerezeptoren. Bestes Beispiel dafür sind einige Schlangenarten. Damit gleichen sie anderweitige Nachteile aus, um in ihrem Habitat erfolgreich zu bestehen.

Nun leben aber Fische, verglichen mit Landschlangen in einem vergleichsweise monoton temperierten Millieu, das zudem auch noch einen anderen Aggregatszustand hat. Das stellt das Vorhandensein von so spezialisierten Wärmerezeptoren mehr als in Frage und auch deren Nutzen für den Fisch.

Andere Sinnesleistungen sind für Fische wesentlich effektiver nutzbar. Angefangen beim Gesichtssinn (Stichwort Biolumineszenz), über den Geruchssinn, die Druckwahrnehmung, oder die Erkennung von elektrischen Feldern bieten Fischen ausreichend Möglichkeiten ökonomisch und erfolgreich im Lebenskampf zu bestehen. Brächten also Wärmerezeptoren (z.B. Grubenorgane) einen zusätzlichen Vorteil, dann würden sie auch genutzt werden.

Der Ansatz, über erwärmte Köder nachzudenken, ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt, nach meinem Dafürhalten aber sinnlos im Ergebnis.


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



gründler schrieb:


> Na klar gehts noch,die meisten Heatp. arbeiten mit Kochsalz,und solange tausende Gummis Bleie...etc.jeden tag versenkt werden,bin ich mir mit nen bißchen Kochsalz keiner schuld bewußt.
> 
> #h


ok, ist gut möglich mit dem Salz, aber keine Ahnung was da so sonst so alles drin ist. 
Das mit dem Gummi ist meiner Meinung auch eine riesen Sauerei:c



@all: Wärmesensoren von mir aus schon, aber keine die auf Strahlung (Infrarot), sondern auf Wärmeleitung basieren.


----------



## Mikey3110 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Zitat: "... viele Fische besitzen zudem neben ihren paarigen Augen auf der Kopfoberseite ein Parietal- oder Pinealorgan, mit dem sie Helligkeitsunterschiede wahrnehmen können. Hinzu kommen Durck- und Wärmerezeptoren, die sich zwar in bestimmten Regionen konzentrieren, darüber hinaus jedoch ebenfalls über den gesamten Körper zu finden sind."


Habe das gerade mal grob überflogen... Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, so docken sogar am Seitenlinienkanal jene Sinneszellen an, mit denen uA dann auch Wärme empfunden werden kann...


----------



## Kalunga (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Es ist meiner Meinung nach absolut unsinnig, dass die Evolution unsere Fische mit Infrarotsensoren ausgestattet hat, da IR unter Wasser extrem schnell absorbiert wird. Ein  Köder wird also unter wasser nur wenige Millimeter weit warm "leuchten".



Falsch! Der Infrarotsinn ist bei Fischen nachgewiesen, unter anderem bei _Malacosta niger

_Quellen:

Partridge & Douglas (1995) "Far-red sensitivity of dragon fish" _Nature_ *375*, 21-22

Douglas et al (1999) "Enhanced retinal longwave sensitivity using a chlorophyll-derived photosensitiser in _Malacosteus niger_, a deep-sea dragon fish with farred bioluminescence" Vision Research 19, 2817-2832

Allerdings wird angenommen, dass die Infrarotbiolumineszens der innerartlichen Kommunikation dient.



> Nun leben aber Fische, verglichen mit Landschlangen in einem  vergleichsweise monoton temperierten Millieu, das zudem auch noch einen  anderen Aggregatszustand hat. Das stellt das Vorhandensein von so  spezialisierten Wärmerezeptoren mehr als in Frage und auch deren Nutzen  für den Fisch



Irgendwelche Wärmesensoren werden Fische mit Gewissheit besitzen. Indirekt wären grobe Unterteilungen zum Beispiel durch Schmerz "fühlbar", oder auch da es wechselwarme Tiere sind über einen aktiveren Kreislauf (daher sind Fische besonders gern in Industriezuläufen -> wärmeres Wasser). 
Bei einigen Meeresfischen ist es auch so, dass sie ihre Körpertemperatur durch Muskelaktivität aktiv erhöhen können und so ihre Körpertemperatur im Vergleich zur Umgebungstemperatur um einiges steigern. Dazu sollte auch eine gewissen Wärmesensitivität vorhanden sein...Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass es bei meinen Beispielen um eine bewusste Reizrezeption geht 

@Mikey3110: Das klingt interessant! Wo hast du das gefunden?


----------



## Kretzer83 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

@Kalunga: ok, mit Wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten will/kann ich hier mich nicht angelgen. Ich habe keine Ahnung in welchem Spektralbereich die IR-Biolumineszenz funktioniert. 

Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, dass IR-Strahlen von 0°C-100°C warmen Ködern, nicht sonderlich weit kommen (Absorption)


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Natürlich nehmen Fische Temperaturen in "irgendeiner Form" wahr. Das müssen sie ja auch können, die wie sollten sie denn sonst feststellen, dass sie die Laichzeit erreicht haben? Aber darum geht es dem Franz ja auch ganz offensichtlich nicht, weil er ja nach der Temperatur von Ködern gefragt hat.

Beantwortet doch einfach die Fragen, was es einem Hecht in einem 10°C kalten See bringt, wenn er dort von 10°C kalten Rotaugen lebt und plötzlich ein einziges Rotauge mit 12°C Körpertemperatur daherkommt, warum auch immer. Das ist im Bauplan des ganzen Systems nicht vorgesehen.

Oder warum sollte ein Karpfen Maiskörner bevorzugen, die ein paar Grad wärmer als das Wasser sind?

Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, wenn unsere Fische einen zusätzlichen "Sinn" dafür hätten, weil schlicht und ergreifend kein Grund dafür besteht. Ihre Nahrung ist so kalt/warm, wie das Wasser und sie selber.

So ein Sensor wäre so sinnlos, wie ein Navi in einem Auto, das niemals mehr fahren wird. Solche sinnlos verschwendetet Energien leistet sich die Natur aber nicht!


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

sorry Andal, erhebe vorsichtig Widerspruch#h
Wenn ich zum Angel auf Karpfen mit zum Teil noch " urtümlichen Grundfutter" also gekochte und zermatschte Kartoffeln im Grundfutter und diese sind noch *richtig warm,*
erhalte ich relativ schneller Bisse , als mit kaltem Grundfutter.
Das ist natürlich kein wissensch. Beweis sondern nur meine Beobachtung, ja da kann's auch andere Gründe geben.
Aber mehrfach die gleiche Feststellung?
Gruß A.


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Das erkläre ich mir so.

Du wirfst deinen warmen "Matsch" ein, der aber schlagartig abkühlt. Trotzdem gibt er seine Aromen intensiver ab, als es bereits abgekühlter "Matsch" tun würde. Das ist durchaus ein Vorteil "warmer Mahlzeiten", der aber physikalisch bedingt, nur von extrem kurzer Dauer ist.

Dein "Matsch" ist also mutmaßlich erfolgreicher, weil er die Aromen besser abgibt und nicht, weil er warm ist. Die Wärme ist allenfalls Mittel zum Zweck, aber nicht die eigentliche Ursache.

Für deinen Fall ist das aber unerheblich, denn wer fängt, hat Recht, oder zumindest nichts falsch gemacht!


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

die Erklärung kann natürlich richtig sein, muss ich mal mit längerfristigen Warmhalten versuchen.

Interesant wäre dann natürlich trotzdem:
Welche/ wieviele Lockstoffe sendet ein warmer Köderfisch aus? Mehr als Kalt?


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Vergleiche eine frisch gekochte Pellkartoffel mit einer, die bereits vollständig ausgekühlt ist. Bedenke aber, dass der Unterschied zu relativieren ist. Wenn du die heiße Kartoffel in den kalten Weiher wirfst, ist sie schlagartig kalt. Sie wird nur ein klein wenig mehr Aromen abgeben, als die kalte Knolle, deren Oberfläche durch das vorherige Abkühlen nicht mehr so offen ist.

Die mehr oder weniger starke Abgabe von Aromen ist also kein direkter Effekt der Wärme, sondern einer der offenen, b.z.w. geschlosseneren Oberfläche.

Deine Karpfen reagieren also auf das Aroma und nicht auf die Temperatur.


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Ein Heatpack im Köderfisch könnte durchaus funktionieren. Durch die erhöhte Temperatur gibt der Köfi dann natürlich deutlich mehr Geruch ab als er dies kalt tun würde und dass Fische einen guten Geruchsinn haben ist ja bekannt. Aber z.B. beheitzte Gummiköder halte ich auch für wenig Sinnvoll. Fische können mit Sicherheit die Umgebungswärme spüren was alleine schon Lebenswichtig ist um im Winter nicht "aus versehen zu erfrieren" aber als Jagdsinn macht das für Raubtiere mit primär wechselwarmer Beute keinen Sinn.


----------



## kleinerWelli (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

denkansatz:

das wusste schon meine omi:

" steine " - mit dem campingkocher,kochen.dem koederfisch anpassen,einnaehen.restwaerme bleibt im inneren des steines erhalten.wobei ,ziemlich kleine steine keinen sinn machen.

weiter gesponnen:

gips-ne kleine menge,dem koederfisch angepasst-anruehren,einnaehen.

vorteil bei beiden,man kann aufs blei verzichten.

vllt. zu sehr gesponnen,vllt. als denkansatz ?

EDIT: ich werde es demnaechst, probieren,geraeucherte sprotten als koeder zu benutzen,wegen aromen und so..probieren geht ueber studieren.erfahrung zeigte mir auch das " blauschimmelkaese" geeignet ist,als auch schoko-keks riegel teile.

bitte nicht lachen,wurde mir ,auf pose,abgefressen !


----------



## Mikey3110 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

In Verbindung mit Aromen/Duftstoffen bringts mit Sicherheit einen Vorteil...
Es gibt übrigens auch fluoreszierende Gummis...
Gibts leuchtende Fische? Mit Ausnahme in der Tiefsee, eher die absolute Ausnahme...
Was wird also damit erreicht? Es wird ein Sinn des Fisches angesprochen...
Ich will damit sagen, dass es auch bei diesen Ködern keine Rolle spielt, ob es "natürlich" ist. Wenn wir uns einig sind, dass die Kameraden Wärme wahrnehmen können, wird mit dieser Art ja ebenfalls ein Sinn abgesprochen.
Jetzt könnte man noch sagen, dass man den Köder evtl noch in Form einer Maus oder so verpackt...
Ne warme Maus im Wasser...

Dass diverse Raubfische Säugetiere auf dem Speiseplan haben ist ja quasi ein Axiom.
Da wird der eine oder andere dann auch festgestellt haben, dass datt Ding wärmer ist.

Nun mal ehrlich... Über das thermodynamische System Kartoffel-Wasser zu diskutieren halte ich für n bisl weit ausgeholt.

Soweit zur Physik...

Back to Topic...

Es gibt aus meiner Sicht keinen Grund, warum ein warmes Säugetierimmitat nicht funktionieren sollte...
Bei Fischimmitaten würde ich die Wärme als Aktivator für Aromen nutzen.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Irgendwie liegst du mit nahezu allem falsch (die vorherigen Seiten nicht gelesen?)



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> ...fluoreszierende Gummis...
> Gibts leuchtende Fische? Mit Ausnahme in der Tiefsee, eher die absolute Ausnahme...
> Was wird also damit erreicht? Es wird ein Sinn des Fisches angesprochen...
> Dieser Sinn, das Sehen im UV-Bereich, ist nachgewiesen.
> ...


Franzls Idee/Fragestellung war absolut interessant, aber die Antwort kann eigentlich (leider!) nur lauten:
Die Ködertemperatur ist sch***egal.


----------



## kleinerWelli (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Irgendwie liegst du mit nahezu allem falsch (die vorherigen Seiten nicht gelesen?)
> 
> Franzls Idee/Fragestellung war absolut interessant, aber die Antwort kann eigentlich (leider!) nur lauten:
> Die Ködertemperatur ist sch***egal.





hi kati,

ich sehe das anders und finde an der temperatur-frage,ist schon was dran.

grund: 

wir hatten dikus-fische im knappen 1000 liter aquarium.

im seiher aufgeteute tubifex wuermer,wurden sofort verspeist

eingefrorene maden,hingegen nicht sofort.da sind die erst dran gegangen,wenn die ne zeitlang im aqua rumschwammen.

hatte ich die aufgetaut,sind die genauso " wild" drauf gewesen ,wie bei den tubifex.


das bemerkte ich ...

so..nu gibt es kaffee..moechte jemand..


----------



## Mikey3110 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

@ kati

Kann es sein, dass dir mein Post einfach nur nicht geschmeckt hat?

Fluoreszens kann jeder sehen... Das hat nix mit Ultravioletten Wellen zu tun... 

Der Rest ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig... Wenn ich mir dein Kommentar so durchlese macht es mir eher den Eindruck, dass dir einfach mein Post oder die Art nicht gefallen hat... Ich kann mir das 5x durchlesen was du geschrieben hast...
Widerlegt hast du nichts. 

Beim vorletzen Kommentar schreibst du "Das dürfte als kpl widerlegt angesehen werden"  Warum noch gleich???

Beim deinem letzen Kommentar weiß ich nicht wo da mein Fehler war bzw wo ich falsch lag.


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der Fachmann für thermodynamische Systeme, aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass eine Scheibe einer frisch gekochten und noch heißen Kartoffel deutlich mehr Aroma verströmt und wesentlich offenporiger ist, als eine Scheibe einer ausgekühlten Kartoffel vom Vortag. Ein Grund, warum man in Süddeutschland den Kartoffelsalat auch mit frischgekochten, warmen Kartoffeln zubereitet. Er nimmt und gibt die Aromen dann einfach besser an und ab.

Aber das hat mit angewärmten, oder beheizten Ködern rein gar nichts zu tun!


----------



## Mikey3110 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht der Fachmann für thermodynamische Systeme, aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass eine Scheibe einer frisch gekochten und noch heißen Kartoffel deutlich mehr Aroma verströmt und wesentlich offenporiger ist, als eine Scheibe einer ausgekühlten Kartoffel vom Vortag. Ein Grund, warum man in Süddeutschland den Kartoffelsalat auch mit frischgekochten, warmen Kartoffeln zubereitet. Er nimmt und gibt die Aromen dann einfach besser an und ab.
> 
> Aber das hat mit angewärmten, oder beheizten Ködern rein gar nichts zu tun!




Es war für mich persönlich nur weit ausgeholt, wie schnell eine Kartoffel im Wasser auskühlt... 
Ich hab ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass du falsch liegst oder irgendeine Fehlerhaftigkeit bemängelt.

Also Andal... Ich wollte dein Wissen hier nicht in Frage stellen und habs auch nicht getan denke ich...?


----------



## Andal (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Keine Sorge!


----------



## zanderjäger® (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

des metall ding bringts nicht in dem gufi weil durch des knick ne  chemischereaktion ensteht ,denk ich jedenfalls .müsste man ausprobieren


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

@Mikey
ich hab mich viell. einfach nur unhöflich ausgedrückt, sollte nicht so negativ rüberkommen.

Ich denke einfach, wenn kein Sinn in der Anatomie der Fische beschrieben wird, der Wärme in ihrer Umgebung wahrnehmen kann, also ähnlich dem von Schlangen (Grubenorgan, Lubialgruben,...), dann höchstwahrscheinlich, weil es diesen Sinn nicht gibt.

Die logische Folgerung ist dann, dass es völlig latte ist, ob ich einen Köder aufwärme oder nicht.

Auch wir sehen das Karnickel über den Rasen hoppeln, nehmen seine Wärme aber nicht wahr. Es würde mir bei der Jagd auf ein solches also überhaupt nix bringen, wenn seine Körpertemperatur irgendwie um 10Grad erhöht würde.

@kleinerWelli
also meinem Gourami & den Prachtschmerlen ist es recht wurscht, ob ich die Roten Mückenlarven als gefrorenen Klotz ins Becken gebe oder sie auftaue. Gefressen wird alles sofort.

Die Aktivität bei Fütterung der Aufgetauten ist jedoch größer, Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass diese deutlich mehr Geruch & Geschmack ins Wasser abgeben und es daran liegt.


----------



## Mikey3110 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach, wenn kein Sinn in der Anatomie der Fische beschrieben wird, der Wärme in ihrer Umgebung wahrnehmen kann, also ähnlich dem von Schlangen (Grubenorgan, Lubialgruben,...), dann höchstwahrscheinlich, weil es diesen Sinn nicht gibt.



Ich hatte am Freitag ein Buch überflogen, in dem Stand,dass die Nervenenden (Zellinseln) am Seitenliniensystem uA mit Wärmerezeptoren bestückt sind.
Ich hatte auch etwas aus dem Buch zitiert...


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Du unterscheidest nur weiterhin nicht,
das Erkennen der Umgebungstemperatur, was völlig unstrittig ist und wofür diese Rezeptoren da sind
und 
das Wahrnehmen von einzelnen, sich von der Umgebungstemperatur unterscheidenden Dingen anhand deren Temperatur, also dem hier diskutierten Köder.

Dafür ist m.W.n. bisher nie ein Sinn beschrieben worden, also wird es ihn wohl nicht geben und Franzls Frage muss somit dahingehend beantwortet werden, "nein, die Ködertemperatur hat keine Bedeutung".


----------



## Mikey3110 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du unterscheidest nur weiterhin nicht,
> das Erkennen der Umgebungstemperatur, was völlig unstrittig ist und wofür diese Rezeptoren da sind
> und
> das Wahrnehmen von einzelnen, sich von der Umgebungstemperatur unterscheidenden Dingen anhand deren Temperatur, also dem hier diskutierten Köder.
> ...




Der Köder wärmt ja eine gewisse Wasserzone minimal an...
Deshalb meine Frage, wie fein gefühlt werden kann...
Dieses Temperaturempfinden wird sicherlich nicht zu Jagd eingesetzt, aber wärmere Zonen könnten durchaus Aufmerksamkeit erregen oder nicht?


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Ja.
Oder besser 'vielleicht'.
Du stellst die einzig übrig gebliebene, relevante Frage, denke ich.
Da begeben wir uns vermutlich in eine echte Unwissenheits-Zone.

Wenn wir unsere Hand einer Wärme- oder besser Hitzequelle anähern, spüren wir die Wärme, weil die Quelle ihre unmittelbare Umgebungstemperatur aufheizt.

Dies müsste theoretisch auch bei den Sensoren der Fische so sein, 
aber:
- wie heiss muss so eine Hitzequelle im Wasser sein, um ihre Umgebungtemperatur herauf zu setzen?
- welche Energie ist nötig, um dies über einen auch nur halbwegs längeren Zeitraum geschehen zu lassen?
- selbst wenn wir die ersten beiden Punkte einfach als gegeben voraussetzen, bleibt ungeklärt, ob es einen Fisch überhaupt ansprechen würde, selbst wenn er in der Lage ist, dies wahr zu nehmen, was auch mehr als fraglich ist.
Ganz schön viele Fragezeichen...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Da das Thema aktuell über Facebook noch mal in Erinnerung gebracht wurde:
Hat jemand mal Versuche in der Richtung gemacht?
Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Ich habe bilsang noch keine praktischen Versuche in diese Richtung unternommen. 
Finde das aber immernoch hochspannend. 

Ich bin in der ersten Annahme ja eher davon ausgegangen dass "warme Köder" vllt. fangen - das könnte umgekehrt natürlich auch für "kalte Köder" gelten.


----------



## Drxpshxt (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*

Überlegung anhand des Hechts, der sowohl wechselwarme Tiere als auch Warmblüter frisst (gemeint sind Säugetiere und Vögel, nicht speziell die Pferdeart. Wenn Pferde, dann nur sehr kleine)

Ich kann es mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass es einen Unterschied macht (selbst in der kurzen Zeit, in der sich ein sehr kalter oder sehr warmer Köder noch nicht an die Wassertemperatur angeglichen hat).
Einfach aus der logischen Überlegung heraus, WANN der Hecht die Ködertemperatur registrieren kann. Der Vogel z. B. ist durch sein Federkleid recht gut isoliert. Würde also frühestens im Magen auffallen.
Bei einer Ratte müsste er auch ordentlich und länger draufbeißen, so dass entweder Blut austritt oder die Wärme durch das Fell wahrnehmbar wird.

Jedenfalls wäre der Hecht gehakt, bevor er eine Temperatur wahrnehmen kann.

Ergo: Nein.

...man könnte noch einen Versuch mit kleinen Nackthunden starten.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Bedeutung der Ködertemperatur?*



> Einfach aus der logischen Überlegung heraus, WANN der Hecht die Ködertemperatur registrieren kann.



Ich gebe zu, ganz aus der Luft gegriffen ist das nicht. 

Trotzdem:
Die Ködertemperatur ist so ziemlich die einzige physikalische Eigenschaft unserer Köder, der wirklich überhaupt keine Beachtung geschenkt wird/wurde. Ich kenne nichts was in diese Richtung abzielt, und das ist gerade beim Thema Angelköder schon arg ungewöhnlich.


----------

